# Patchouli from Escentials in Australia



## Bubbles Galore (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi Aussie girls (and guys), Escentials have several Patchouli oils and I'm just wondering if any of you have used any of these ones? The last time I ordered Patchouli, I got it from Heirloom and I was just wondering if I could do better price wise without sacrificing quality. I want to get a large bottle.  :wink:


----------



## nattynoo (Sep 30, 2011)

I have the 'patchouli dark indonesia' there Jenny and the smell of it makes me want to vomit, honestly, it makes my stomach actually turn. I don't know if all patchouli is like that so don't want to confuse you but the one I have is horrid and i'll NEVER use it. Thank goodness I only got a 100ml bottle. I did soap some but oh my....STINK.
Do u have time ot get a couple of 18ml bottles ot test first??


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm glad I asked Natty. Don't want anything that makes me want to vomit. I like the Heirloom one in soap but I paid over $100 for 500ml. That's a great idea to get the tiny bottle and test. Heirlooms is from Indonesia as well.


----------



## nattynoo (Sep 30, 2011)

It might just be me Jenny but the soap was disgusting IMO...lol.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 1, 2011)

Is anyone else using one of Escential's Patchouli Oils? Apart from Heirloom, who do you think has the best Patchouli? Thanks in advance.  :wink:


----------



## judymoody (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm in the States so I can't comment.  However, NDA which serves you all as well has good patchouli.  These days, a pound of patch will run US $ 50-60 or higher.

Patchouli is a kind of love/hate EO.  Even if you don't like how it smells straight, adding it to an EO blend in a small % can anchor the other scents, add depth, and help them to stick better.

Personally I love it but I've heard it described as smelling like dirt or even stinky socks by those who don't like it.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks Judy. I DO love Patchouli and use it in a few blends and alone. Our NDA have Patchouli (organic), Patchouli and Patchouli light. Some of their prices tend to be more expensive than Escentials. Postage will offset some of the cost I guess.


----------



## Relle (Oct 1, 2011)

Jenny I smelled the patch at NCS and can honestly sat that OOB it stinks. After saying that I really don't like the smell of it anyway,but I did get the dragons blood FO and that has a patch smell to it. When I first soaped it,it nearly knocked my head off but now its mellowed I like it.
Their patch EO is about $89 for 500ml or $11.85 for 25 ml.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks for that Relle.  :wink:


----------

